
Show HN: Boringcodecompany – because someone has to do the boring dev work - swaroooooop
https://boringcodecompany.com
======
swaroooooop
Really excited to share something that we launched recently.

We have been running a successful product development agency - codemycompany -
for over 3 years, and a lot of times we get requests to complete really small
tasks (integrate this api, create this report, create this plugin etc) which
we would have to turn down, since the entire team was built in a way to handle
larger projects.

But now we have launched boringcodecompany, which focuses on these microstasks
(any dev work which would take <5 days), where we look to go from enquiry to
onboarding a dev from our team to work on the microtask within 6 hours.

~~~
thedracle
I just like the boring eyes logo... It is exactly how I feel inside sometimes.

~~~
swaroooooop
haha. Thank you! we want people to think of us when they feel like that. Hence
the logo.

------
clintonb
Cool idea, but do you expect clients to really know what tasks will require a
single developer for five days? Just yesterday day I worked for over an hour
on a task I expected to take a few minutes.

Also, consider getting an editor to review your copy. The tense (would vs.
will) in wrong in some of your process explanations, along with punctuation
and spacing.

~~~
swaroooooop
Hi! Thanks for your response. Agree completely. We just wanted to put the
point across that it should be a really small task - though I agree the time
would vary hugely from developer to developer too. But the idea is once they
send the requirements across - we estimate the time/cost it would take, and
stick to the cost estimate even if we are to overshoot the time.

And thanks a ton for the heads up on the copy! Will take a look at it.

